# TV Saga continues...



## Grizzle

Well it's been clicking again indicating it's near to going on the blink again!! So been looking at a replacement and I want a Panasonic.

http://www.panasonic.co.uk/html/en_...ecification/2400513/index.html?trackInfo=true

I can get this one for around 680-700 slightly bigger than the current by two inches and a better contrast ratio.

PJS what's your thoughts?? Lol.


----------



## -ROM-

Feck it mate you earn it you spend it.

Only question is, if you really tried could you squeeze a 50" in to your living room.


----------



## Grizzle

rmorgan84 said:


> Feck it mate you earn it you spend it.
> 
> Only question is, if you really tried could you squeeze a 50" in to your living room.


 would love a 50 inch don't know if my budget could stretch that far with the same spec, getting married and buying tv's don't go together lol


----------



## -ROM-

Grizzle said:


> would love a 50 inch don't know if my budget could stretch that far with the same spec, getting married and buying tv's don't go together lol


Yeah i guess you're right, you've got to get your priorities right and all that...

...i'm sure she'll understand


----------



## Dougster

I'll take the old one for a Honda centre cap?


----------



## silverback

Grizzle said:


> Well it's been clicking again indicating it's near to going on the blink again!! So been looking at a replacement and I want a Panasonic.
> 
> http://www.panasonic.co.uk/html/en_...ecification/2400513/index.html?trackInfo=true
> 
> I can get this one for around 680-700 slightly bigger than the current by two inches and a better contrast ratio.
> 
> PJS what's your thoughts?? Lol.


my advice would be,forget lcd and GET A PLASMA lol.i have gone from a sony lcd to a panasonic V10 and its just a much nicer, natural looking picture.for gaming i would say the lcd does have the advantage but for everything else (dvd,bluray,sky and freeview ) you really cant beat the picture a plasma gives you imho.

http://www.richersounds.com/product/plasma-tv/panasonic/txp42g10/pana-txp42g10b


----------



## PJS

Grizzle said:


> Well it's been clicking again indicating it's near to going on the blink again!! So been looking at a replacement and I want a Panasonic.
> 
> http://www.panasonic.co.uk/html/en_...ecification/2400513/index.html?trackInfo=true
> 
> I can get this one for around 680-700 slightly bigger than the current by two inches and a better contrast ratio.
> 
> PJS what's your thoughts?? Lol.


Standard answers required - viewing distance and sources feeding the TV?
Otherwise, anything and everything is applicable, so let's narrow it down a bit.
Oh, and budget - realistic max spend and preferred amount.


----------



## Grizzle

PJS said:


> Standard answers required - viewing distance and sources feeding the TV?
> Otherwise, anything and everything is applicable, so let's narrow it down a bit.
> Oh, and budget - realistic max spend and preferred amount.


2.5-3 metre's, around £700, at the moment i have-

Virgin media via scart (for the moment thinking of upgrading to V+HD)

Surround sound with integrated DVD player (it has upscaling) connected via HDMI.

PS3 Via HDMI

Wii via Scart

Current one is 1080p 3 HDMI ports 2 scarts usb connection and 40 inch really dont want to go for something any less than it is just now.

Thanks for this :thumb:


----------



## [email protected]

Interested in this answer pretty much matches my specs.


----------



## buckas

graham, wherever you get it from use cashback site http://www.topcashback.co.uk/Categories to save some dosh

and to save you some more dosh, also check for discount codes - i managed to save £160 4 years ago when buying mine from dixons just using discount codes!

http://www.myvouchercodes.co.uk/

drew


----------



## Deanoecosse

If your after a Panasonic take a look in Richer Sounds. I bought my 42" Panasonic Viera Plasma there a couple of years ago for £300 less than the main dealer could do it for and got a free 5 year warranty from Panasonic at the time. Richer Sounds own warranties are also really well priced.


----------



## PJS

For your 8-10', you're not gaining anything by having a 40" 1080P TV over one with "only" 768 (Full HD vs HD Ready) - for that, you'd need 65", and even then it'd be only B-R movies that would provide the extra resolution.

For the budget and viewing distance, you don't need anything more than either the Panasonic 42X10 or 50X10, but if you absolutely had to have a 1080P TV, then the 42G10 with FreeSat HD in-built for an extra £100 over budget.
That said however, if you're looking to invest in a TV that'll be used for the next 4-5 years (minimum) before thinking about changing again, it'd be worth seriously considering the V10, with it's extra features (THX mode/VieraCAST) - assuming you can stomach the additional 50% increase in price.


----------



## [email protected]

PJS said:


> For your 8-10', you're not gaining anything by having a 40" 1080P TV over one with "only" 768 (Full HD vs HD Ready) - for that, you'd need 65", and even then it'd be only B-R movies that would provide the extra resolution.


PJS have you any "good" links where I can have a read about matching viewing distance to screen size and all that stuff. From my limited knowledge on the subject I had always thought you wanted to go for:

1080P>1080I>720P>SD

I have read and realise most of the US broadcast programming is done in 720P, but for Blue Ray full 1080p service would be possible? I do not get 100% what the viewing distance has to do with it. I doubt I will be the 1st to go round a mates house/flat to be sitting 4' from a 50" screen and seeing ever little artifact on the screen (and Fiona Bruce's tash :lol.


----------



## PJS

1080i isn't really a resolution of any use, it's something designed for Broadcasters, since the actual resolution when deinterlaced by your TV, is only 810-820 lines.
Due to the refresh rate (50/60 Hz) it is only suitable for slow moving programs like period dramas and the like. The extra resolution helping a bit, but the HD Ready TV's downscaling to fit their native 768 (720 on the 37" Plamas) resolution, and upscaling to fit the 1080 of a Full HD one.

1080P is really a marketing thing to sell B-R players, since no other source will put out that signal - so if you're not really into buying a lot of movies, then aside from the limited native 1080P games produced, there's absolutely no point in going for a Full HD TV, but if you do buy into the whole 1080P thing for futureproofing with the option of taking up B-R movie watching, then you'll only benefit from the extra resolution provided if you sit the recommended distance away.
Too far, and the eye can't resolve the extra info, too close, and you can see the individual pixels of the display.

The distances versus screen size come about from years of research into eye acuity and how it resolves/processes the info by both THX and SMPTE (Society of Motion Pictures and Television Engineers).

http://carltonbale.com/2006/11/1080p-does-matter/
http://carltonbale.com/2006/12/home-theater-seatings-distances-field-of-view-vs-resolution/
http://www.flatpanelshd.com/focus.php?subaction=showfull&id=1229341535


----------

